# John Deere 212 won't spark



## RLM82 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hello, 
I have a 1995 JD 212. It has the Kohler K301 motor in it. When I first brought the mower home I wanted to see if it would spark and it didn't. I went to O'Reilly's and got a new spark plug. No spark. I bought a new coil, new condenser, new points, and a new spark plug wire and it still won't spark. I also replaced some bad wiring, cleaned up all the grounds, made sure everything electrical is hooked up properly, spaced points .020, and still nothing. Does anyone have an idea what might be the problem?


----------

